# 1:1 Scale



## sierrarailway38 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok just courious if any of you model 1:1 scale if you can post pictures of your 1:1 scale trains, private cars, locomotives and any MOW includes velcopides, handcars, pedal cars, speeders, Hy-rail equiped anything.

I am sure many people would like to see your collection no matter how small or large it may be.


----------



## sierrarailway38 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well since I started this thred I will post the first shot to get it started here is a few pics of my standard gauge speeder.




























I will add more as soon as I get it back on the rails very soon I hope.

Cheer's yall
-Sierrarailway38-

Now show us yours.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

WOW 

That is *SO COOL*! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

...and what a *NEAT* job you did. 

(oooh... like those clever lifting handles, too)

Man, I wish there were some old rails near me... but they were *ALL *torn up to make a *crappy busway*. :thumbsdown:

I got nothing 1:1...

...but am planning on laying some 7 1/2" rail in the yard. 

Greg


----------



## sierrarailway38 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I can't take all the credit for this beauty this car was restored by a Mr. Rod Whitney of Willits, Ca. I bought it from him for 3k and its runs very smooth and very quiet. When running all you can hear is the sound of the wheels on the rails. I should of said this is a Fairmont M-9G speeder.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

sierrarailway38 said:


> Well I can't take all the credit for this beauty this car was restored by a Mr. Rod Whitney of Willits, Ca. I bought it from him for 3k and its runs very smooth and very quiet. When running all you can hear is the sound of the wheels on the rails. I should of said this is a Fairmont M-9G speeder.


You got a *very* good deal, sierra. 

Just a little 7 1/2" gauge speeder of the same high quality as yours goes for 5k. 

If you get it on some rail... please do post a video. I'd love to see it running. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What ... no cup holders ?!? 

Pretty amazing ... I've never seen anything like that before. We did have a thread on the forum some months ago about human pedal-powered rail carts.

OK, as a serious question ...

How/when/why would someone use something like that? As a privately owned "cart", can one just plunk that down on whatever rail he likes? I assume not, but really don't know the protocol. And where would you go?

I see the hand-hold lifting bars. Do you cart around the cart on a flatbed to take it to the rails?

Just curious on all of this... It's not the normal thing that one sees every day.

TJ


----------



## GSC (Nov 18, 2010)

That Fairmont is sweet. Love the comfy seats and seat belts!

The aluminum lift bars match the diamond plate.

A few guys I know have Fairmonts, and a Buda or two, and belong to NARCOA and run when they can.

"My" stuff is at a museum. I've been involved there for over 40 years, and I've worked on or operated most of the collection over the years. Pics here: www.njmt.org


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i was also curious how does one gets permission to run one of these through road's trackage


----------



## GSC (Nov 18, 2010)

Organized groups like NARCOA (National Association of Rail Car Operators of America) hold meets, where dozens of speeders gather and run on a portion of track. Insurance is needed, and paperwork signed with the hosting railroad.

It is not legal to plunk a car down and just run it. There are federal regs against trespassing, and since 9/11, anti-terrorist rules about using transportation systems without permission. The feds can, and have, arrested operators and impounded and disassembled these vehicles. Not worth a few fun miles on a quiet railroad. 

NARCOA has a website for lost more info: www.narcoa.org

"WHY" would one run one of these things? They are FUN!


----------



## sierrarailway38 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well NARCOA, has well is not the greatest group out there there rules are to strick and there regulations needs alot of work to answer a few questions yes I do pull in on a trailer to go from one rail line to the next, and either NARCOA or the motorcar club will ask for permission from the railroad head of the line they wish to operate on and then the club pays a fee to operate.

As for me NARCOA is a bunch of wackos they don't like me and the feeling in mutural I was trying to save a historical railroad from being scrapped and NARCOA and MOW both abused the rails and the line was sold for scrapp, Now if I want to run with these nuts I have to pay up to 500k in order to go on a single run they can all kiss my, well I am a independent operator and currently work as a independent track inspector certifiyed by FRA.

I love the whole motorcar thing it's alot of fun but I only use my speeder for work related jobs not joyridding and or violation of railroad property.

I accept jobs mostly throu railroad museums and tourist shortlines since railroads like that can't afford a full FRA inspector to inspect there lines and or afford the bills for any viloations, This is where I come into the picture.

All I ask for payment is lunch. LOL thats about it. I do proffencal inspections of track and track structure. 

If yall have any more questions please do ask.
-Sierra-


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

sierrarailway38 said:


> Now if I want to run with these nuts *I have to pay up to 500k in order to go on a single run *they can all kiss my, well I am a independent operator and currently work as a independent track inspector certifiyed by FRA.
> 
> I love the whole motorcar thing it's alot of fun but I only use my speeder for work related jobs not joyridding and or violation of railroad property.
> 
> ...


Hi Sierra,

Why would it cost a half a million dollars to go on a ride? 

I think that's really great that you get to use your speeder as a work tool. That's the best of both worlds. I use a motorcycle as a daily work utility vehicle, and get to combine the fun of riding with my job. 

Greg


----------



## sierrarailway38 (Nov 14, 2010)

sorry greg,

about that I put one to many 0's in that 50k is my price to pay NARCOA and MOW both screwed up a railroad I was tring to save and so they blame me for there stupidity and so now if I want to join them or ride with them I have to pay 50k for every trip.

That is why I run independently now and its working great for me no insurance do deal with and I am responssable for myself on private tracks.

I hope this answers your question.

-sierra-


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, thank you. There's always a way to go around every obstacle... and to be able to combine your work with fun is a true blessing. 

Greg


----------



## GSC (Nov 18, 2010)

It's great when you can use your hobby to do your job. I'm sure a lot of speeder operators out there would like to do what you do.

I mentioned NARCOA, just one of several organizations that run legally. Every group has "difficult" members and outdated rules. That's life.


----------



## goraman (Aug 21, 2011)

choo choo said:


> WOW
> 
> That is *SO COOL*! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Old rails?
Come on a few beers then see if you can out race a train or two!
Just kidding,cool buggy.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

GSC said:


> Organized groups like NARCOA (National Association of Rail Car Operators of America) hold meets, where dozens of speeders gather and run on a portion of track. Insurance is needed, and paperwork signed with the hosting railroad.
> 
> It is not legal to plunk a car down and just run it. There are federal regs against trespassing, and since 9/11, anti-terrorist rules about using transportation systems without permission. The feds can, and have, arrested operators and impounded and disassembled these vehicles. Not worth a few fun miles on a quiet railroad.
> 
> ...


and what about getting run over by a train? thats what I would be afraid of!


----------



## mrjcoz (Apr 12, 2011)

that would be awesome


----------

